

Why Are Your Co-workers' Salaries a Secret? - elmyraduff
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/building_a_better_workplace/2014/09/salary_transparency_why_it_s_great_for_small_businesses.single.html

======
anonymoustwerp2
Because the employees who have the same political and religious views as the
boss are making more money.

